# Calvin and helping the poor...



## turmeric (Jun 17, 2009)

From Monday's reading;



> Section: 3.7.7-10
> Click here to listen to audio reading
> 
> 7. The outward work of love is not sufficient, but it is intention that counts!
> ...




What _he_ said! Wish I could do that!


----------

